

Nmap 6.40 Released – New scripts, new signatures, better performance - Garbage
http://seclists.org/nmap-announce/2013/1

======
joshbaptiste
Wow, introduced to Nmap in 1999 on Slackware Linux 2.2.x , back then we would
scour the internet on our providers CIDR range looking for open windows 95/98
shares and boy there were plenty back in the day. Today I mostly use it to
find out what ports are listening on a node when not sure what type of OS is
on a machine since we run AIX/Linux/HP UX/IBM TPF. Great to see Fydoor still
behind his baby, got to try out NCat scripting utilities to improve some
network testing bash scripts we have in house.

